#   >   74

## furor

,  74         .
     (Ua=2000v,P=50)    
 21-1.           
. ,  .    ,.

----------


## Cm

http://systemnik.ru/item/818879/

 TITAN TTC-005

      .

----------

36    .       .     ,  - ,     -  .  -    SSB,  rx/tx  ""      .    ....

----------


## Waldemar

.  "", ""    250 .
    ,     ..
    2000 .
   ,     ,   50- ..
  ,       .
       ..   ,     ..

----------


## RK1AT

2         .        74 .     ,    ,,        .
    -43  ,     !
        (-78)      .   110 , 350    .    , -2   ,       .  -2         -  .!   , -  ,   .
 ,  ,           ,    .  ,      .     -  .      -50 ,         . 
.   -     ,    - .

----------


## RK1AT

to ES4MM

 .    ,    43    2    ,   - !
     ,  -  .     ,    ,    - 14,5 .
    -   .
    .   ,   70-90 .   . ,    -2,        .      . 
    PA  -78    ,   ,     .  ,    !

----------


## RK1AT

,        ,     ,   ,      , ,-4      -2  .   !      78,  ,     ,    , ""- ,    . ,   74   43   ,   !

----------


## UA1CLS

.
   120  120 .       .

----------


## UA1CLS

-  (     ),     (   3).
   .
   ,   2,4.
  12.

----------

> UA1CLS
> 
>  -  (     ),     (   3).
>    .
> ...
> 
> 
>  .
>    , ,  .         .   .       ,    ,   , .  -      , ... !
> ...


   .   .       23    .  . .

----------


## EW4PA

.   "",  "",    . *     ?*
     ,          "" ,    ,  ,               ,    .     . *    .* 
       ,  .             PA     (    ).    ,      ,   .  
       .     ,     ,    (    ,    ,     )     .       .              .
      ,    ,
    ()      .            ,      .
 , .
73!

      ""  EW4PA (  )  :Smile:

----------


## Conexant

> 74         .


     (         )     !      2 ,  !

----------


## DL2BDA

> .    ,     ,    (    ,    ,     )     .


! 
,          ,       ,    (   ). ,  ,        ,   ,     .  .
73!

----------


## .

> EW4PA
> 
>        .    ,     ,    (    ,    ,     )     .
> 
> 
> ! 
> ,


       ?      ?
  ,   "",

----------


## ,RA3DNC

-    ,   (  ),     ,,   .       . -2,  ...            .   ,     .   ! ,  -  PAPST -     ,   ,           ,, .   (  )       :Very Happy:

----------


## .

> .
> 
>        ?      ? 
>   ,
> 
> 
>      ....
>      ,           .   .


       ,       . ,          .

----------


## UA6LGO

- :  ,        -2   .      ,   .       ,    .       .    .   .

----------


## .

> .


     ,      ,          .

----------


## EW1SW

*EW4PA* :
,  ,
-    . (RA1WT) !
      "" ,      ...
      ,   -   !
      ,  " -74"
 !

----------


## EW1SW

** :




> 1000 .,  .


    :
 -           ;
 -    -  .

----------


## rn6dj

> -    ,   (  ),     ,,   .       . -2,  ...            .   ,     .   ! ,  -  PAPST -     ,   ,           ,, .   (  )


to ra3dnc :      (  )       ,     .. ..  pa    ..73!

----------


## R2AC

> !    ,      -74   144/RZ4HD    http://www.motorzavod.com/production...tml?product=20 
>  ,  ,  .


 ,             (       ).    .

----------


## R2AC

60 db       ,                .  -    -           
  .

----------


## UY5UZ

,   ,    ,      ,   ,    , -      .

----------


## UB3RBU

.                 http://www.superprices.ru/product/be...voj-termometr/        .

----------


## UT1LW

.  80*80
 .  =  .
  .     2-5  - .

*  7 ():*

    "".

----------

UA9YTP

----------


## sr-71

> 


         .
          (  ).

----------


## Vic_599

> ,   ,    ,    3-4 ,
>     4-5.


                 .   ,  .  .     .   .         ,      .  ,     (   ),     .  ,            .       .      ,    .       ( )    .        .            .       .    ,      74  ,   -7.     .         .
         .        PAPAST              .

----------


## ,RA3DNC

> to ra3dnc :      (  )       ,     .. ..  pa    ..73!


  ,  .       .

----------

ua9uem Alexandr

----------


## oldoha

> 7 ....    3  ,    .


  ,      PAPST?

----------


## Vic_599

Papst 4418 N   200 . .           Noname c  120 . .     ( )         74       .          .

     4            2,  ...  ,            .

http://img.ebmpapst.com/products/dat...-4418N-ENG.pdf

----------


## RU6AI

> ,      PAPST?


http://forum.vhfdx.ru/pokupka-i-prod...?topicseen#new

----------


## RC3XG

> .


...  ,    .

----------


## CHACK

> .


      ,   5-10  . .,     -74

----------


## Mishell

> 


  ?

----------


## UB3RBU

http://www.sunon.ru/?section=product...&size=92x92x38  :Smile:

----------


## RN6AT

?  ?

----------


## RN6AT

.

----------


## CHACK

> 0,71


,    ,     0,71  **  . .       ! :Razz: 

        "  "......  .

----------


## oldoha

> http://www.platan.ru/cgi-bin/qweryv.pl/0w41602.html     .....


   ,  42.

----------


## ,RA3DNC

> ,  42.


 -74  35  -     .

----------


## ra1qea

: 



> 74 
>  ,  74         .
>       (Ua=2000v,P=50)    
>   21-1.           
>  . ,  .    ,.
> 
> 
>    -      ,     .   ...


Hi!     ,        ,              .    ,          74.    ,    .     .   rc-vologda.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=115  1 . 73! de ra1qea

----------


## LZ1VB

,      .      ,       .  ,      ,      .      http://www.cqham.ru/pa16_4.htm ,        .4.     ,  ,               ,   .       ,   ,   ,  ,          .

----------


## RZ7K

,      Xerox 5616, Gestetner 2715z+  Minolta EP4320 - (  ) ?         .

----------


## Gin

PMB1212PLB2A    

LY2NI   Gin.

----------


## UA9AU

- !    2- 74.
    ,  ! , - ,  ,  !

----------


## UD3SCQ

7530  12 ?   303

----------


## Volandus

?

----------


## Eugene163

> ?


  ...     . :Razz:

----------


## UA0OAG

> -74?


     , -   ,     ,      .

----------


## Volandus

> 


     .

----------

